# Peeing in the shower



## PAmale

So it has always been normal for me to piss in the shower to save time and I Guess with running water it is just what I did. We also always pissed when we showered in school after gym class. In fact it was always a race to not get the last shower had by the drain otherwise you dealt with everyone's urine flowing between your toes. 

When my wife saw me piss in the shower at home she was quite surprised. It was so natural for me I didn't even realize I was doing it until she questioned me. 

What is the rule of thumb - do most guys piss or not piss when they shower - at home or at the gym.

Interested to see how normal it is compared to other men....


----------



## Accipiter777

If I gotta go, and I'm in the shower.... why not? the water all goes to the same place...


----------



## RunawayP

Fiancé pees in the shower, but then so do I. I don't see the big deal? 
Not a fan of showering with him and washing my face to feel a slightly cooler stream on me though, he thinks its so hilarious.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Um, no.


----------



## PAmale

I agree and it saves time. When I am at the gym I hold it until I get in the shower and then the first thing I do is drain the vein. I guess it is what you learn from school or I guess it is so natural. Of course in high school you never turned your back on anyone else you would get a warm stream going down your back. We also used to have contests to see who could piss the farthest. Unfortunately we didn't have the contest in the shower but in the locker room. Most younger guys didn't know this - how Naive we once were. I know better now!


----------



## RandomDude

I p-ss like a dog, out the balcony while having a smoke too. The missus HATES it

And I "agreed" to not p-ss in the shower no more, but as long as I remember to lock the door so she doesn't barge in she never catches me hehe


----------



## working_together

Yeah, I'm glad this was asked in the men's club....wtf??? that's gross.


----------



## RandomDude

Gotta mark my turf ya know! Bah!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

It's weird, because one of the things I'd be into trying is watersports (giving, not receiving) but yet I'm totally grossed out by peeing in the shower. It's not the pee so much. It's the mixing with the rest of the water and not being able to track what is clean and what is not.


----------



## Holland

Love this forum


----------



## PAmale

What is there to track? It all goes down the drain!


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

I am fine with it. I only did it if my H was out of the room, and wasn't going to be coming in. He did it too. So I just made sure the tub got cleaned. 

BUT: hold onto your hat. 
I come down stairs one night, and they had just had a poker game in the basement. His buddy is saying he needs to take a leak, is it ok if he just.. and he motions to the back door. I'm like, wuh? He says "X always tells us to go out an hit that bush.."

My rosemary bush. The one I pick branches off of to use to cook. 

Divorce is grand.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

PAmale said:


> What is there to track? It all goes down the drain!


Well, unless you aim directly into the drain it actually pools and swirls around the front of the tub mixing with the shower spray before it goes down the drain.


----------



## RandomDude

It's not like we're hosing it all over the place :rofl:
It goes straight to the drain, we're men, we can AIM! lol

Might hose it on my wife if she barges into the shower again however lol oh will she hate me!


----------



## PAmale

I always do try to aim on the drain. Except at the gym where it all goes down the canal past everyone else. It that water dos not mix


----------



## anchorwatch

Gezzze, this is tonight's subject. No wonder the ladies lounge has more hits.


----------



## PAmale

Btw isn't this the "men's clubhouse"? Men do these type of things whether they tell their SO or not. Just like all the places we rub one out and do tell anyone. Just what we do.


----------



## sqrt314

Yeah, why not? Water rinses everything right out anyway.

W once dared me to put hands between her legs and she peed into my hands. Ended up smearing it right back onto her face :smthumbup:


----------



## RandomDude

^ ROFL!!!

:rofl:


----------



## anchorwatch

And men my age discuss frequency of bowel movements. I don't take offence to it, I just think it's a TMI moment. 

Just don't piss next to me at the gym, thanks. lol


----------



## Gaia

uhaul4mybaggage said:


> I am fine with it. I only did it if my H was out of the room, and wasn't going to be coming in. He did it too. So I just made sure the tub got cleaned.
> 
> BUT: hold onto your hat.
> I come down stairs one night, and they had just had a poker game in the basement. His buddy is saying he needs to take a leak, is it ok if he just.. and he motions to the back door. I'm like, wuh? He says "X always tells us to go out an hit that bush.."
> 
> My rosemary bush. The one I pick branches off of to use to cook.
> 
> Divorce is grand.


Oh heeellll no! There is a toilet for a reason! Ill be damned if I let anyone pee on any of my plants... especially ones I use to cook with!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20

I always did until my first child began taking baths in there. Even though its long gone and washed away by the time for her bath, it was just the thought of it and her splashing around with her toys. Not good, so I haven't since. Long time now.


----------



## chillymorn

I just pi$$ on the seat!


----------



## Open up now let it all go

Nope I don't - but I totally understand why people do it. It grosses my gf out and for some reason I discovered you can pee in a shower after our relationship started.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't piss in the shower dude..That's gross to me!!


----------



## Cosmos

Providing it's a shower cubicle, rather than a bath tub shower, I guess it isn't particularly hygienic. Personally, it's the last thing I do before entering the shower, though.


----------



## Open up now let it all go

Cosmos said:


> I guess it isn't particularly hygienic.


Maybe from a "pee is icky" perspective but I thought it was more the less a dilute salt solution of residues of the body. Sure there's bacteria but it's regulated by the acidity levels in the bladder.


----------



## momtwo4

Is it that much extra work to hold your bladder while you're in the shower and pee in the toilet??? Or how about peeing in the toilet before you get into the shower? If you are the only one using (and cleaning) the shower then pee all you want. But I think it's a little much to ask your wife, kids, etc...to take a pee tinged bath/shower. Of course urine splatters on the walls and sides of the tub even when you aim toward the drain.

Disgusting, IMO.


----------



## anotherguy

RandomDude said:


> I p-ss like a dog, out the balcony while having a smoke too. The missus HATES it


good gravy. seriously? 

Dude - there is a time and place.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

i pee in the shower, then my urine is more like water considering how much of it i drink, i also cum in the shower too. :smthumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T

....I'm just shaking my head in wonder....and then I remember why I haven't been here much lately.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

i don't pee in the shower but I dated a guy who did.it didn't bother me.i never saw it or smelled it and I spray the shower with cleaning stuff before i get out usually 3 or 4 times a week so it wasn't a big deal to me. lol edited to add...i do shower more than 3-4 times a week,that's just how often i use the cleaning spray stuff


----------



## strugglinghusband

Mrs. T said:


> ....I'm just shaking my head in wonder and then I remember why I haven't been here much lately.


I'm just shaking my head in wonder, *thats what men do after they pee in the shower* :rofl:


----------



## RunawayP

strugglinghusband said:


> I'm just shaking my head in wonder, *thats what men do after they pee in the shower* :rofl:


Hahahahaha good one!


----------



## rj700

This might deserve its own thread, but how many of you clean the bowl? So if the toilet has a slight ring, do you hose it off?


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Used to do it before kids when it was just a shower stall. Aimed for the drain. 

Has there been a pee in the pool thread?


----------



## SadSamIAm

I have pee'd in the shower. But I try to pee before or after the shower. Sometimes, just forget to go and need to while in the shower.

I would never pee in the shower at the gym. Especially if anyone else is in the shower.

Pool? Same as the shower. I try to pee before or after swimming, but I have to admit I have pee'd in the pool. But never from the High Diving Board.


----------



## CantePe

RandomDude said:


> I p-ss like a dog, out the balcony while having a smoke too. The missus HATES it
> 
> And I "agreed" to not p-ss in the shower no more, but as long as I remember to lock the door so she doesn't barge in she never catches me hehe


Lol. Husband pisses off the back porch while having a smoke at night too. Doesn't bother me, it won't be my bits being accidentally seen by neighbors.

I piss in the shower too, takes a bit of finess not to piss on yourself as a girl but girls (well some) do it too. At least it's not in the bath.:what:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Geez people are uptight about bodily functions. I pee in the shower and I'm a girl. Every morning I skip the toilet and go straight to the shower. 1) Urine is STERILE 2) it kills athlete's foot fungus 3) by the time I'm done with my whole shower I'm SURE it's all gone and I did even before I had the stand alone shower vs. tub/shower combo.

Then again I swallow and I'll go down after he's been in me so maybe I'm just not uptight about bodily fluids. 

You wash your rear end in the shower which has fecal residue on it (no matter how clean you are it's there) and soap does not sterilize. Why are you worried about urine of all things?

Note that I would NOT EVER pee with someone else in the shower with me.


----------



## Untouchable

Im not a man, but... I know that my husband does pee in the shower, and in fact has tried peeing on me when we were showering together because he thought it was "hilarious" that it grossed me out. He also tends to pee outside a lot... Especially off the porch and at the lake (even though there are outhouses). I don't know one single guy that hasn't pee'd in the outdoors. But the shower thing honestly doesn't bother me. Its almost like a giant toilet that you stand in. I scrub my shower 2 times a week, and wipe it down with disinfecting spray after I use it, so it's always fairly clean.


----------



## In_The_Wind

Its called a toilet not a shower what happens if yr wife wants to take a bath ??


----------



## CantePe

In_The_Wind said:


> Its called a toilet not a shower what happens if yr wife wants to take a bath ??


Then i clean the tub? Urine is sterile what's the big deal? 

Note: I am a wife aka girl...


----------



## Cosmos

CantePe said:


> ..Urine is sterile what's the big deal?


Urine is only "sterile" until it leaves the bladder (providing it is free from infection), thereafter it can pick up all kinds of nasties en route to the outside world. Once it hits the plumbing outside the bladder, it is no longer sterile- even if it was before that point.

I wouldn't wash in the lavatory, so why pee in the shower?


----------



## YinPrincess

EnjoliWoman said:


> Geez people are uptight about bodily functions. I pee in the shower and I'm a girl. Every morning I skip the toilet and go straight to the shower. 1) Urine is STERILE 2) it kills athlete's foot fungus 3) by the time I'm done with my whole shower I'm SURE it's all gone and I did even before I had the stand alone shower vs. tub/shower combo.
> 
> Then again I swallow and I'll go down after he's been in me so maybe I'm just not uptight about bodily fluids.
> 
> You wash your rear end in the shower which has fecal residue on it (no matter how clean you are it's there) and soap does not sterilize. Why are you worried about urine of all things?
> 
> Note that I would NOT EVER pee with someone else in the shower with me.


I was going to make EXACTLY these points... But I wanted to make sure it hadn't been said before. :smthumbup:

Hubby and I pee in the shower, and like RD - he likes peeing off our balcony, too. (If I catch him, he's in trouble... Especially since the time I caught him nearly going on our wooden steps... Ugh! He doesn't THINK about those kinds of things! I don't want the side of the house smelling like the bus-station). The ground is fine.

Once, I caught my husband peeing in a beer bottle and waiting until I left the room to pour it over the balcony. I got confused why he was pouring out his "beer" every time I went downstairs to shower... So, I pretended like I was going downstairs one night and CAUGHT him! I even took a photo with my cell phone and told him if he ever did it again I would send it to his mother.

Hasn't happened since, that I know of! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn

don't pee in my swimming pool and I won't swim in your toilet!!!!!

kills athletes foot? really.

I've read that some crazy indian drinks his urine for longevity.


----------



## chillymorn

just googled the athletes foot thing and I don't think so I'll stick to the spray can for that!


----------



## YinPrincess

Wow. He should have a few beers with my husband then! :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mel123

I did until W got mad at me. She said that's the same tub she takes a bath in. Made me promise not to do it anymore. I pee in the shower/tub anyway sometimes and she doesn't know. So I guess I am a (cheater) in that area of our relationship.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Cosmos said:


> Urine is only "sterile" until it leaves the bladder (providing it is free from infection), thereafter it can pick up all kinds of nasties en route to the outside world. Once it hits the plumbing outside the bladder, it is no longer sterile- even if it was before that point.
> 
> I wouldn't wash in the lavatory, so why pee in the shower?


The "nasties" that it picks up aren't any different than what you are in there to WASH. I wash every crease and fold and would hope all men wash under their foreskin how ever minor it might be.

The "nasties" are always there, even after you wash tho to a lesser degree and I assume you perform oral sex.


----------



## southern wife

Oh geeeeeeez, after reading this thead, I have to go pee now!


----------



## arbitrator

After all, Confucious has always said that "Tis a far better thing in life to be 'p----d-off' than to be 'p----d-on!'"


----------



## gbrad

I have to say the circumstances does change this one. At the gym, no way, not good. Though I can say I never shower at the gym, no thanks, not going to shower anywhere public like that. As for the earlier comments about the open shower stall in gym class in high school; glad we never had to do that either. 
At home, if it is a tub, thats a little sketchy. But in the shower, I stand right over a drain so you can aim right into it, no big deal.


----------



## humanbecoming

stritle said:


> i don't. nothing against it, but routine dictates it's not needed.
> 
> wife went when we were in the shower together, i was in shock.
> i was at the drain side of the shower and was giving a serious WTF vibe
> she proclaimed "it's only pee" and rolled her eyes at me
> 
> in an attempt to cause greater consideration to her statement, i then peed on her legs.
> her reaction was not what i expected at all, and that's all i'm saying on it.
> learn something new about people every day i guess.


I don't know about peeing in the shower, but this made me laugh so hard if I would have had to go, I would have peed my pants!


----------



## RandomDude

Too much time wasted when chucking a piss and THEN having a shower, every second counts in the mornings!!!! lol


----------



## Lon

I never used to do this, ever. My ex W did and it disturbed me - especially the first time I found out - we were in there together and it was a pretty tangy smelling one, then to find out she almost always did that and I never even caught on.

Now at some point in the past year and a half since she moved out I started taking to the habit, I actually try to hit my toes and I haven't have any athlete's foot since doing that, but it could just be coincidence.

My 5 year old has made it his daily ritual to pee as soon as he gets in the tub - He has to wash his own hair and body though, I'm not putting my hands in there.


----------



## Bellavista

While I was in hosipital after one of my babies, the nurses said to pee while in the shower, it was easier & stung less after childbirth.
We have separate showers to the bath & I can't really see the problem, as long as nobody is pooing in the shower, I will never know what anybody in the family is doing while showering.
I do know little kids pee in the bathwater & some then suck on the washer/sponge. They usually all survive that.


----------



## humanbecoming

Bellavista said:


> While I was in hosipital after one of my babies, the nurses said to pee while in the shower, it was easier & stung less after childbirth.
> We have separate showers to the bath & I can't really see the problem, as long as nobody is pooing in the shower, I will never know what anybody in the family is doing while showering.
> I do know little kids pee in the bathwater & some then suck on the washer/sponge. They usually all survive that.


OMG Bella! Again, I find myself laughing like crazy! :thumbup:


----------



## Wing Man

Been peeing in the shower for the past 30 years - no biggie.


----------



## RandomDude

Think I'm going to make up some BS fantasy to my wife tonight that I want to pee all over her just to see what happens :rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T

stritle said:


> i don't. nothing against it, but routine dictates it's not needed.
> 
> wife went when we were in the shower together, i was in shock.
> i was at the drain side of the shower and was giving a serious WTF vibe
> she proclaimed "it's only pee" and rolled her eyes at me
> 
> in an attempt to cause greater consideration to her statement, i then peed on her legs.
> her reaction was not what i expected at all, and that's all i'm saying on it.
> learn something new about people every day i guess.


 Hmmmm...she kinda liked it huh?


----------



## strugglinghusband

chillymorn said:


> don't pee in my swimming pool and I won't swim in your toilet!!!!!
> 
> kills athletes foot? really.
> 
> I've read that some crazy indian drinks his urine for longevity.


I heard of him "Chief Running Pee"


----------



## VermisciousKnid

For me the key is whether the tub/shower is cleaned regularly. Pee normally contains the protein that gets past your kidneys. Healthy people pass protein. Certain illnesses result in more protein being passed. Bacteria is present everywhere and thrives on food sources AKA proteins. So if you aren't cleaning the tub/shower then you are enabling some nifty bacterial colonies. I think that there's probably quite a bit of splash even when you aim for the drain so the sides of the tub/shower should be cleaned frequently.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

RandomDude said:


> Think I'm going to make up some BS fantasy to my wife tonight that I want to pee all over her just to see what happens :rofl:


Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## Dubya

It kills athletes foot. It's a service I lovingly provide to my wife in order to prevent her from ever getting athletes foot. She doesn't see it that way though...


----------



## Speed

Dubya said:


> It kills athletes foot. It's a service I lovingly provide to my wife in order to prevent her from ever getting athletes foot. She doesn't see it that way though...


I like pulling the old Wild West routine and telling her to dance.


Ahh good times.


----------



## PAmale

Just not sure what the big difference between cum and piss. Both have protein (as I have just learned from a prior post) and both get shot in the shower, and both get shot on my wife occasionally. It is all the same, isn't it? I can go on- bot come from the same output, neither would i ever want to eat (had a few girlfriends that tried in my younger days but i resisted), and both can stain your underwear. The only difference I see is that cum sometimes prevents my piss from draining from the big vein occasionally and is very frustrating.

I do love the science lessons I learn from everyone's interesting post. Like being in science class again.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

PAmale said:


> Like being in science class again.


You must have went to private school.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

Some Indiginous peoples gargle(d) with it to reduce tooth decay. 

You can drink it if you have no water.

You can pee on a jellyfish sting and it will break down the proteins in the sting, and ease the pain.

Years ago, Brazil was trying to encourage its people to pee in the shower to save water. They had big billboards erected (pun intended) telling everyone to pee while showering.

I have been told that I am full of piss and vinegar.


----------



## bigtim

In middle school and high school gym I also learned that it was very common for for the guys to just piss in the showers and as you say, we did it all the time. As a kid I was always a bit concerned about doing it at home as I assumed my mom would have a fit about it. I reacall my little brother after his first day of gym class telling our mom that that the other boys were peeing in the showers. I expected her to be shocked, to question me about it and warn us not to do so, but I was shocked to hear her laugh and say, "yeah, boys aren't shy about peeing in locker room showers, I couldn't bring myself to do that in public, but there's no harm in peeing in showers." After that I always peed when showering at home.

When I got married, I didn't think twice about it and eventually my wife noticed me peeing. She was surprised. Apparently, she had never heard of anyone doing so. She wasn't really grossed out or anything, just curious. I told her that most guys do so and even in locker rooms at school, this she couldn't believe. I hadn't been in a locker room situation for some 10-15 years since school so I had no recent experience. Even back then, while it was common in the school locker rooms, at public pools, YMCA gyms and such where adult men where present very few kids had balls enough to do so around adults and it was very rare to notice and adult man doing so. A few years down the road after having 2 boys, we began going to the local swimming pool. On our first visit I was myself surprised to see boys, their fathers as well as other men not only peeing in the showers, but over floor drains in the dressing area. The first thing the boys had to say to the wife was to tell her, "mom, in the locker room you can go pee on the floor!" My wife looked at me with disgust, but I explained, it wasn't me, that's what everyone else was doing, I've told you that before. My wife absolutely didn't believe me, so much that the next time she took the boys, she sent them into the mens room alone and then made an excuse to walk in to "check on the boys." She told that she peaked around the corner quietly hoping no one would notice, but after a bit a couple men did, she gave an embarrased look and appologized saying, "I'm sorry, I just wanted to check on my boys" and quickly stepped back out the door. It was embarrasing she said, not only because I walked in on them, but as you been telling me, one of the men who noticed me was urinating on the floor where he was dressing! I see what you mean she said, before they noticed me I could see that several guys had gone on the floor. Since that point my wife too has become comfortable with guys doing so.


----------



## C-man

Yes. But I aim for the drain.

When I was in grade 8 a group of us bought boxing gloves and used to try to beat the crap out of each other in one guy's basement. An early version of fight club. No bathroom, so we used to pee in the laundry sink.


----------



## hrhubandstuff

Huh? What? Who the hell pees on the floor of a dressing room! I have never seen or heard of such a thing in my life. Of course dudes pee in the shower - of course. Probably many women, too. But peeing on the floor of the dressing room?! That's not remotely similar. Did I really read that right? At what kind of degraded ape colony would this not be considered shockingly unsanitary and deranged?
Again, I just hope I read that wrong...


----------



## C-man

I worked for a Japanese bank for many years and it was common practice in Tokyo, after a night of drinking, to pee practically anywhere as long as you were slightly out of sight.


----------



## Dulciean

Ummmm... I thought shower water just flows back out to sea, and toilet water is treated through sanitation plants...by peeing in the shower aren't we peeing in our drinking water?
Not to say I never have been guilty....


----------



## Monarch

Only if you live on a boat...(actually I don't know if grey water is treated differently). In your house they all go to the same drain, in most cases. You may be thinking of storm sewers.


----------



## BjornFree

I really love some of the threads on this site. This one ranks second after the thread where some poster said she loved sticking her nose under her husband's ballsack.


----------



## C-man

I draw the line at crapping in the shower. I have standards.


----------



## C-man

Anybody pee on the kitchen floor and blame the dog?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

PAmale said:


> So it has always been normal for me to piss in the shower to save time and I Guess with running water it is just what I did. We also always pissed when we showered in school after gym class. In fact it was always a race to not get the last shower had by the drain otherwise you dealt with everyone's urine flowing between your toes.
> 
> When my wife saw me piss in the shower at home she was quite surprised. It was so natural for me I didn't even realize I was doing it until she questioned me.
> 
> What is the rule of thumb - do most guys piss or not piss when they shower - at home or at the gym.
> 
> Interested to see how normal it is compared to other men....


I'm not a man, but yah, sometimes I do that. I don't see what the big deal is. I was in the military and when you get up at 5 and have PT and have only 10 minutes to be in full uniform for inspection including shower, brushing teeth, doing hair (for us ladies) who cares where you pee so long as it goes down a drain. I've pee'd in a coffee can on a boat, too. And when I go ice climbing I tell the guys to turn around (often the belay area is the only safe place to be) and I pee in the snow. I often just go in the woods in the summer trailside, I'm good at squatting. I guess a lot of women are raised to only ever see pee go in a toilet (or a diaper) so I suppose it can be alarming if you've never been much in guy territory.


----------



## LadyFrog

chillymorn said:


> I just pi$$ on the seat!


You are a true alpha man.


----------



## C-man

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I'm not a man, but yah, sometimes I do that. I don't see what the big deal is. I was in the military and when you get up at 5 and have PT and have only 10 minutes to be in full uniform for inspection including shower, brushing teeth, doing hair (for us ladies) who cares where you pee so long as it goes down a drain. I've pee'd in a coffee can on a boat, too. And when I go ice climbing I tell the guys to turn around (often the belay area is the only safe place to be) and I pee in the snow. I often just go in the woods in the summer trailside, I'm good at squatting. I guess a lot of women are raised to only ever see pee go in a toilet (or a diaper) so I suppose it can be alarming if you've never been much in guy territory.


....But can you write your name in the snow??


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Cedarman said:


> I worked for a Japanese bank for many years and it was common practice in Tokyo, after a night of drinking, to pee practically anywhere as long as you were slightly out of sight.


There used to be these kind of stalls on the streets so that people could pee in the gutters, women included. When the stalls were removed due to Westernization, the women had to find potties and the guys still just continued to pee wherever they liked. Gutters, wherever.

As for peeing on dressing room floor, a lot of people don't realize that some bathrooms in other parts of the world other than US & Canada are all tile and the toilet and the shower and the sink are just open...that is there is a shower head but no stall. There is a drain on the floor.


----------



## Lon

Dulciean said:


> Ummmm... I thought shower water just flows back out to sea, and toilet water is treated through sanitation plants...by peeing in the shower aren't we peeing in our drinking water?
> Not to say I never have been guilty....


it all depends on your municipal sewer system and building codes. Some places require grey water to be separated from blackwater.


----------



## LadyFrog

Wing Man said:


> Been peeing in the shower for the past 30 years - no biggie.


I will leave this alone. :rofl:

I'm going to take a sedative and go to bed. 

Thanks for the laughs, all. Nighty-night.


----------

